# 1st attempt at HDR



## Omofo (Jul 15, 2011)

I shot these using a Sony A55's in camera HDR function. It takes 3 exposures, and you select from +/- 1 to 6 ev. C&C appreciated.

1







2






3


----------



## Amocholes (Jul 15, 2011)

These are very nice!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 15, 2011)

Your lighting and processing look pretty good. I think you should work on your compostion more. They are all unappealing to me. Motorcycle is chopped off, parts of pylon sticking out. In pic 1 at least the right third is wasted space. In pic 2, not sure if you intend the car as subject or the building in the background.


----------



## Omofo (Jul 15, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Your lighting and processing look pretty good. I think you should work on your compostion more. They are all unappealing to me. Motorcycle is chopped off, parts of pylon sticking out. In pic 1 at least the right third is wasted space. In pic 2, not sure if you intend the car as subject or the building in the background.



Thanks for the advice!
I have yet to do any processing on these shots, the camera did a pretty good job with its auto hdr feature and using the ambient light.
I definitely need to work on composition, at the time I didn't have a tripod so I had to put my camera on the ground.  The tire being chopped off on #3 bothers me as well. I grabbed a pylon to rest my camera on, and just couldn't get the picture framed right.


----------



## shootnride (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice bike!


----------

